# Getting myself speyed..skagit style



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Looking to learn the art of two handed spey casting with a skagit line. I hear a short lesson, several hours, can take years off the learning curve. Anyone have a local that they can recommend for instruction/guiding. I live west of Cleveland directly between the Rocky and Vermillion. Thanks!


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Contact Jeff Liskay.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Buy Skagit Master vol 1. Its good for beginning skagit casters. The rest of the series are good as well.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I would also recommend Jeff Liskay.
Go with a guide and you will be two hand casting in minutes instead of ???
You want to use their equipment too, or have someone who really knows how to set up your rod. Makes a world of difference.
Rickerd


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Look up steelheadguide on the Internet. Monte will get you going with the 2 handed sticks


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd recommend Jeff Liskay as well, he got me started with spey many years ago. Good man.


----------

